# التشاكرات السبعة "موضوع شبه كامل "



## GoGo No Way (18 أبريل 2013)

سلام ومحبة ...
 وزى ما قالى احد الاعضاء الكرام الى افتكرنى مسلم بس مش مشكلة .. المهم قالى اقول  " سلام الله لكم " ... 

اتمنى تكونوا بخير .... 

انا كنت بحط مواضيع الفترة الى فاتت عن خلفية بسيطة عن العقل الباطن وقانون الجذب و ارتباطها بالطاقة " مواضيع بدائية "  ودة اول موضوع شبه متكامل عن جزء التشاكرات مخصوصا " مراكز الطاقة " فى الجسم ..  ..

الموضوع منقول من  موقع " طاقة الحياة " 

 و فى البداية " الموضوع يحتوي على كلام غير أخلاقي  او بمعنى اخر كلام علمى "

الشاكرا الأولى

شاكرا (الجذر) ​





و تسمى أيضا " الكونداليني " وهي تقع أسفل العمود الفقري، و هي تتحكم في مقدار قوة الشخص و عافيته شدته البدنية، و تهيمن على الصفات الوراثية التي تنتقل من جيل إلى جيل. كما أنها مركز مشاعر الأمان و العواطف الحسية، و هي المسؤولة عن إحساسك بالأمان و وقوفك على أرض صلبة، و تحدد كفاءة علاقاتك في تكون أسرة و العمل و كسب المال.

المشاعر المرتبطة بهذه الشاكرا

الإحساس بالطاقة، إرادة الحياة، الشعور بوجودك المادي، إحساسك بجسدك و حالتك الصحية.

الموقع

تقع ما بين فتحة الشرج و غدة البروستاتا لدى الرجال، و بين فتحة الشرج و فتحة المهبل لدى النساء.

الشكل و اللون

تتخذ شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات الأربع وريقات، و لها لونان محفزان هما الأحمر و الأسود.

الرابط

ترتبط طاقتها بالأرض و الأملاح المعدنية، كما ترتبط بحاسة الشم.

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر على الأعضاء التناسلية الذكرية، العمود الفقري، الدم، المثانة، و المهبل.​
الشاكرا الثانية

شاكرا العجز​







و تعني "عجلة تدعيم تنفس الحياة" و تسمى أيضا ( الشاكرا المقدسة ) و هذا يدل على درجة أهميتها كما سيتضح لنا.

المشاعر المرتبط بهذه الشاكرا

العواطف، الغضب، الخوف، الإبداع، النزوع نحو إعالة الغير، تميز المدركات الحسية، النشاط الجنسي، المزاج السوداوي، ما يخص الجنس و الطعام، المشاعر، الطاقة الخلاقة، القوى و القدرات الخلاقة في النساء، الهوية الأنثوية، الصحة البدنية.

الموقع

تقع هذه الشاكرا فوق منطقة الأعضاء التناسلية، و تتطابق في النساء عند مثلث العانة أسفل بروز البطن السفلي.

الشكل واللون

لها شكل زهرة اللوتس سداسية الوريقات، و لها لونان محفزان هما البرتقالي و البني.

الرابط

ترتبط طاقتها بعنصر الماء و المملكة النباتية، و تهيمن على حاسة التذوق.

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر على الكلى، الجلد، الأعضاء التناسلية الأنثوية.



الشاكرا الثالثة

شاكرا السرة​






و يطلق عليها أيضا إسم Manipuraka و تعني في الفلسفة الهندية (مركز مدينة الجوهرة). و كما تعرف بإسم (القوة)، و إسم (عجلة الظفيرة الشمسية).

المشاعر المرتبط بهذه الشاكرا

القدرة على الإنجاز، الإرادة، الإسقاطات النفسية للأنا، طاقات العافية، القدرة على السيطرة، إستطاعة المرء أن يكون ذاته (مطابقا لصفاته الذاتية دون تكلف و ادعاء)، كما أنها موطن الذاتية و الإرادة الموجهة و منبع القوة الفردية و القابلية على الحكم على الأمور و الإدراك الذهني و الفهم و القوة الذكورية.

الموقع

تقع ما بين أسفل عظم القص (العظم الموجود في منتصف الصدر بين الظلوع) و إنتفاخ البطن السفلي فوق السرة مباشرة.

الشكل و اللون

تتخد شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات العشر وريقات، و اللون المحفز لها هو الأصفر

الرابط

ترتبط طاقتها بعنصر النار و المملكة الحيوانية

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، الكبد، البنكرياس،الحجاب الحاجز، الغدة الكظرية، الجهاز الهضمي.

الشاكرا الرابعة

شاكرا القلب​






و يعني هذا الإسم في الصطلح الفلسفي لليوجا (عجلة الصوت غير المقروع)، و تعرف أيضا بإسم (القلب) و إسم (الحب).

المشاعر المرتبطة بهذه الشاكرا

الجب، الرحمة، القدرات الشفائية، التوفيق بين الأهداف العليا و الرغبات الدنيا للإنسانية، القوة الحيوية لأنفاس الشهيق (برانا)، الإحساس بالوقت، العواطف، الرغبات الباطنية، الأحلام، رؤية الجمال في العالم.

الموقع

تقع هذه الشاكرا في منتصف الصدر تجاه القلب قليلا.

الشكل واللون

لها شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات الإثنى عشر ورقة و اللون المحفز لها هو الأخضر و الوردي.

الرابط

ترتبط بعنصر الهواء و بعالم البشر، و تهيمن على حاسة اللمس.

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر على القلب، الرئتان، ضغط الدم، نظام المناعة، الغدة التيموسية، غدة اللمف، نظام الدورة الشهرية، إعادة تخليق الأنسجة، نشاط النصف الأيمن من المخ.


الشاكرا الخامسة

شاكرا الحنجرة​






و يعني إسمها (المبدعة) و تسمى أيضا شاكرا الحنجرة.

المشاعر المرتبط بهذه الشاكرا

تهيمن على مهارات الإتصال بالأخرين و على صفة الجاذبية الشخصية و على الطابع الشخصي لكل منا، كما أنها واسطة الإتصال بين العاطفة و الفكر، و هي أساس مهارات السمع و الكلام و القدرة على التعبير عن النفس.

الموقع

تقع في قاعدة الحلق على مستوى الغدة الدرقية.

الشكل واللون

لها شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات ستة عشر ورقة، و اللون الحفز لها هو الأزرق السماوي.

الرابط

ترتبط بعنصر الأثير و بمملكة المخلوقات الروحية الخيرة، كما أن لها إرتباط قوي بكل من عنصر الهواء و طاقة النار. وتهيمن على حاسة السمع.

الغدد و الأعضاء

البلعوم، الغدة الدرقية، العينان، الأعصاب، العضلات.


الشاكرا السادسة

شاكرا العين الثالثة​





تعرف هذه الشاكرا في نطاق دراسات فلسفة اليوجا بعدة أسماء منها (عجلة الجبهة)، (العين الثالثة)، (مركز الحدس).

المشاعر المرتبطة بهذه الشاكرا

سرعة البديهة، الرؤى، الأحلام، القدرة على تقبيب الفطر بين ظاهر الأمور و باطنها، كما تشترك مع شاكرا الحنجرة في الهينمة على قدرات السمع و الكلام و تعبير عن النفس، و هي أيضا مركز الحب الروحي و التواصل الروحي و ظاهرة جلاء البصر، كما أنها تدعم صفة عدم الخوف من الموت و صفة القدرة على تلقي الإرشاد الروحي بسهولة و موهبة القدرة على القيام برحلات الطرح الروحي.

الموقع

تقع في منتصف الجبهة فوق مركز الحاجبين.

الشكل و اللون

تتخد شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات ورقتين فقط،، و لها لونان محفزان هما الأزرق النيلي و البنفسجي المزرق.

الرابط

ترتبط بعنصر الرؤى الروحية، و تسيطر على حاسة التخاطر الدهني.

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر عاى الغدة النخامية، العينان، الأدنان، الأنف.

الشاكرا السابعة

شاكرا التاج​






يعني إسمها (عجلة زهرة اللوتس ذات البتلات الألف)، و تعرف أيضا ب (التاج) أو (الروح).


المشاعر المرتبطة بهذه الشاكرا

الإتصال بالوعي الكوني، الروحانيات، إشراقات الحكمة، معرفة الحق، إدراك المقدس، الإتساق مع نظام الكون.

الموقع

تقع في منتصف قمة الدماغ.

الشكل و اللون

تتخد شكل زهرة اللوتس ذات الألف بتلة، و اللونان المحفزان لها هما البنفسجي الفاتح و الأبيض الشفاف.

الرابط

ترتبط طاقتها بالمملكة الكونية، و ترتبط بعنصر الأثير.

الغدد و الأعضاء

تسيطر على الجسم الصنوبري، الغدة النخامية، المخ، الجهاز العصبي.


دلوقتى انتهى الموضوع ... بالتوفيق ..


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

up up up


----------



## sam176 (29 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مش مسيحى ملئ بالافكار البوذيه و الشيطانيه وليس له اى مرجعيه علميه





GoGo No Way قال:


> up up up


----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)

موضوعك فكرني بكرتون كنت بحبه جدا اسمه "سيف النار" اساليب القتال تتركز فيه على نقاط القوة بمجرد ما يوجه لها ضربة ينفجر الجسد  
هذه المناطق حساسة جدا والاصابة فيها تكون بالغة..

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

موضوع ومعومآت جميلة جوجو
*آليوجآ فكر وعلم مآتقدرش غير إنكـ تحترمه* 

*شكراً ليكـ*
  



*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

sam176 قال:


> موضوع مش مسيحى ملئ بالافكار البوذيه و الشيطانيه وليس له اى مرجعيه علميه



موضوع مش مسيحى .. !! اظن محطتهوش فى قسم غلط !!
ملىء بالافكار البوذية والشيطانية ... صح كلامك مظبوط زى نظرية الكم بالظبط بتاعت " اينشتاين "  وزى ما قال جاليلو ان الارض بتلف حوالين الارض

ليس له اى مرجعة علمية .... حضرتك تومر .. دة مجرد تمهيد .. فى كذا مشاركة قبل كدة كنت بقول الربط ما بين العلم و علم الطاقة ... الموضوع اصلا علمياء متسبتش كليا لان فيه ميتافزيقيا ...اكتر منو كيمياء و فزياء و .... الخ

مع العلم ان اى راهب مسيحى او بوذى او غيره بينشط التشاكرات دية عن قصد او بدون ...
ربنا يباركك 


Veronicaa قال:


> موضوعك فكرني بكرتون كنت بحبه جدا اسمه "سيف النار" اساليب القتال تتركز فيه على نقاط القوة بمجرد ما يوجه لها ضربة ينفجر الجسد
> هذه المناطق حساسة جدا والاصابة فيها تكون بالغة..
> 
> اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل



كلامك مظبوط ... فيه كذا كرتون بيتكلم عن علم الطاقة و افلام اجنبية و فيه كرتون مشهور ...  ناروتو  ... دة من الابرز فى هذا المجال بحيث بيوضح اصول العلم + رياضة النينجستو ...

شكرا على المرور ... والمشاركة .. ربنا يباركك



إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> موضوع ومعومآت جميلة جوجو
> *آليوجآ فكر وعلم مآتقدرش غير إنكـ تحترمه*
> ...



.. تمام تمام ..  شكرا على المشاركة .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## sam176 (30 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> موضوع مش مسيحى .. !! اظن محطتهوش فى قسم غلط !!
> ملىء بالافكار البوذية والشيطانية ... صح كلامك مظبوط زى نظرية الكم بالظبط بتاعت " اينشتاين "  وزى ما قال جاليلو ان الارض بتلف حوالين الارض
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

انا هرد لسبب واحد ..

ايه سبب حكمك ان هي شيطانية ؟ !!


----------



## sam176 (30 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> انا هرد لسبب واحد ..
> 
> ايه سبب حكمك ان هي شيطانية ؟ !!



بدون الدخول فى خلفياتى و خبراتى
الافكار دى كلها بتعتمد ان الانسان فى داخله مراكز طاقه و ان الانسان عليه ان يركز فى ذاته و طاقته وعن طريق التداريب الروحيه يكتشف الانسان النور او النيرفانا وانه يمكن ان يحصل على درجات من المعرفه بذاتنا 
تذكر ما فعلته الحيه القديمه مع ادم نفس الشئ
عكس تماما ما قاله و امره المسيح من نكران الذات و وبذلها و التركيز فقط فى المسيح فقط و التواضع واننا تراب لا خير و لا صلاح  فينا الا بعطف و تواضع ومحبه المسيح
وان الحقيقه هى المسيح فقط و اننا لا توجد حقيقه داخلنا الا الجوع للمسيح
ولا يوجد اى اسرار فى اى شئ بل اعلن لنا الله كل اسرار الملكوت و الحياه
اما عن الدرجات الروحيه فانصحك بقراءة حياة الصلاه لابونا متى المسكين ان كنت لم تقراه 
لكن بدون التواضع و معرفه اننا لا نملك ولا نعرف شئ و ليس فينا خير  الا برحمه و تحنن الهنا المحب وعطفه على خليقته وان اسرار الحياه والابديه و الموت اعلنها لنا جميعا و لكل البشر


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

اسف لكن كلامك بعيد عن الكتاب يدل على السطحية ... اتمنى ان تزيدنى بخبراتك وخلفياتك .....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

مووضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## V mary (30 أبريل 2013)

يا جوجو انت بتجيب المواضيع دي منين 
فكرتي بالدكتور رفعت اسماعيل وسلسة ماوراء الطبيعة 
كان عامل كتاب أسمة أسطورة النفاري 
وبصراحة انا من عشاق الميتا فيزيقا او البارنورمال 
شكرًا جوجو


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مووضوع جميل جدا جدا



... شكرا .. ربنا يباركك 



V mary قال:


> يا جوجو انت بتجيب المواضيع دي منين
> فكرتي بالدكتور رفعت اسماعيل وسلسة ماوراء الطبيعة
> كان عامل كتاب أسمة أسطورة النفاري
> وبصراحة انا من عشاق الميتا فيزيقا او البارنورمال
> شكرًا جوجو



سر المهنه ههههههههههه ...

انا معرفش الدكتور دة بس كويس ان حضرتك قولتيله عليه .. هدور عليه واقراءله .. بالظبط الميتافيزيقا ....

ولو حضرتك عايزة مواقع مختصة  موجود بس انا  بجرد المواضيع من الزيادات الدينية .. فافضل المواقع انجليزى بس لو حضرتك عايزة عربى اوك ...  .. كلو موجود .. المهم حضرتك تستفادى .. 

شكرا على مرورك ..


----------



## Veronicaa (1 مايو 2013)

> ولو حضرتك عايزة مواقع مختصة  موجود بس انا  بجرد المواضيع من الزيادات  الدينية .. فافضل المواقع انجليزى بس لو حضرتك عايزة عربى اوك ...  .. كلو موجود .


انا عاوزاها.. ممكن تاتي بالمواقع ده؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جو واختيار موفق لكن بدايته لاتشير عما يتكلم الموضوع فاعتقد كان يجب من وجود مقدمه لذلك قبل الدخول بالتشاكرات ولا اعرف معناها لحد الان


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 مايو 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> انا عاوزاها.. ممكن تاتي بالمواقع ده؟



اوك رسائل ...



هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل جو واختيار موفق لكن بدايته لاتشير عما يتكلم الموضوع فاعتقد كان يجب من وجود مقدمه لذلك قبل الدخول بالتشاكرات ولا اعرف معناها لحد الان



اولا اشكرك على مرورك .... صح فاتت عنى دى هههههه .. انا اسف وان شاء الله مواضيع جية اوضح .. شكرا على  الملحوظة و النصيحة


----------



## kakashi (30 مايو 2013)

الموضوع جميل شكرا جوجو

الشاكرات

سميت شاكرا بمعنى دولاب وبمعنى مركز انتاج الطاقة  

 ومنها مراكز انتاج طاقة رئيسية ومنها مراكز انتاج طاقة فرعية

وقد وضح  جوجو جزء يسير عن المراكز الرئيسية 

ولمراكز الطاقة مهام 

اهمها الحفاظ على خلايا الجسم واعضائة  وامداد الانسان بالقوة والصحة 

ولكن من اين تاتى تلك الطاقة اى مكوناتها بجسم الانسان

لاختصار 

مصادر الطاقة متعددة وغير محصورة مثل

التنفس والغذاء الصحى المفيد والتمارين الرياضية  والتفكير الايجابى المفيد (والحالة النفسية الجيدة ) 

طيب لية موضوع الشاكرات دة موجود اصلا 

علشان نتعلم ان المراكز دى ممكن يبقى فيها خلل 

والخلل دة ممكن يظهر بجسم الانسان على شكل امراض وخمول وتعب وارهاق 

وان فى تدريبات بهدف ينشط المراكز دى فيكون وقاية من كثير من المشكلات

وحاجات كتييير  والموضوع كليير وكام سطر ولا موضوع مش كفاية ولازم كلنا نستفيد طالما فى استفادة وانا بدعوا الجميع يسئل ويفتت المواضيع دى ويحللها لان فيها ال ممكن يضر وفيها ال ممكن يفيد 

شكرا على الموضوع وعايزين المزيد المفيد


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

صح يا استاذى حضرتك جبت المفيد ...


شكرا لحضرتك ... وعايزينك فى شغل بقى هههههههههههه ...

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kakashi (30 مايو 2013)

ههههه مواضيع  يعنى  

على العموم ممكن احط موضوع بس من خلالة ادارة المنتدى تقييم الموضوع وتعمل قسم للطاقة

ما هو مش معقول يبقى فى ناس تستفيد بالعلم دة وانا كدا قاعدين 

العلم دة فية خير ولازم ننشر الخير  واخيرا  انتم ال هتحددوا فية خير ولا  العكس


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 مايو 2013)

مظبوط .. والكلام دة قولتو قبل كدة .. وبعض الرد ايجابى وقال انشر عادى فى باقى الاقسام وردود سلبية انو سحر او غير موجود وكلام كدة ...

عموما ربنا يباركك ..  

وان شاء الله الكل يتعرف على الطاقة بطريقة صحيحة


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

الموضوع غريييييييييب جدا وفعلا افكاره غريبه واليوجا انا كنت فاكرها مجرد لعبه ومسلسلات كرتون طلعت علم طبيعه وفيزياء وتحليل دى طلعت ليله كبيره..هههههههههههههه..بس بجد الموضوع حلو جدا..مشكور جوجو على موضوعك المتميز  وميهمكش من اراء الناس الغريبه مادام مقتنع ان ده مش هيمس عقيدة المسيحيه ويخالفلها فى الاسايات والقواعد خلاص..بعدين ده علم مش حاجه حرام يعنى..شكرا جوجو.​


----------



## GoGo No Way (31 مايو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> الموضوع غريييييييييب جدا وفعلا افكاره غريبه واليوجا انا كنت فاكرها مجرد لعبه ومسلسلات كرتون طلعت علم طبيعه وفيزياء وتحليل دى طلعت ليله كبيره..هههههههههههههه..بس بجد الموضوع حلو جدا..مشكور جوجو على موضوعك المتميز  وميهمكش من اراء الناس الغريبه مادام مقتنع ان ده مش هيمس عقيدة المسيحيه ويخالفلها فى الاسايات والقواعد خلاص..بعدين ده علم مش حاجه حرام يعنى..شكرا جوجو.​



ربنا يخليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك وشكرا على مرورك ...

واتمنى ان الكل يستفيــــــــــــــــــــــد  و ميخدش الحاجة بشكلها الظاهرى بس . 

وشكرا ليك


----------

